# [LaTeX] prosper et les effets de transition



## GrandGibus (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelq'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment faire _fonctionner_ les effets de transition avec Prosper en LaTeX ?

Pour info, voici comment je génère le pdf:
latex cruiseEnv
dvips -t landscape -Ppdf -G0 cruiseEnv.dvi -o cruiseEnv.ps
open cruiseEnv.ps

Dernier point, j'ai installé ghost (merci FinkCommander).


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Quelq'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment faire _fonctionner_ les effets de transition avec Prosper en LaTeX ?
> 
> ...


  Je ne connaissais pas prosper. Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur le web :
http://ina.eivd.ch/collaborateurs/etr/latex/prosper.html

  Tu devrais y arriver, vu qu'il y a un dpf avec transitions + le fichier .tex

  Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, chez moi, je n'ai pas les transitions non plus. Vous les avez ?

En fait, je parlais des transitions entre chaque slide, et non des effets d'apparition des items.

Le pdf téléchargé présente les mêmes caractéristiques que ceux que je génère: on a bien les animations, mais pas les transitions .

J'utilise Apercu en mode plein écran. Peut-être que cela vient de là. Dans ce cas, y a-t-il quelque chose d'aussi léger et integré pour faire les affichages plein écran ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Décembre 2004)

Je suis au boulot avec Windows et Acrobat reader 6 et j'ai des transitions entre la page 5 et 6 par exemple sur le document de cette adresse.
http://ina.eivd.ch/collaborateurs/etr/latex/modele.pdf
 Essaye avec Acrobat Reader pour Mac, peut-être que Aperçu ne sait pas faire !?


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien un manque d'Apercu... D'ailleurs, Acrobat 5 ne fait pas non plus les transitions .

*Par contre, Acrobat 6 le fait.*



P.S. j'ai de la chance, je suis sous Mac au bureau (et aussi à la maison avec mon 12"):rateau:

P.S.2 ok, pas taper, pas taper, pas taper


----------



## Delphine (11 Décembre 2004)

vous ne connaissez pas beamer, qui fait a peu pres comme prosper, mais en plus complet.
 En plus, il fait du pdf sans passer par postscript ce qui est mieux si vous etes sous osX avec TeXShop


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Décembre 2004)

L'exemple de démonstration (5) est magnifique. Je ne connaissais pas. Merci du tuyau.... et un coup de boule, un !

gg


----------



## arnolix (12 Décembre 2004)

Delphine a dit:
			
		

> vous ne connaissez pas beamer, qui fait a peu pres comme prosper, mais en plus complet.
> En plus, il fait du pdf sans passer par postscript ce qui est mieux si vous etes sous osX avec TeXShop


Bon ben moi je viens d'essayer d'installer prosper sous texshop et n'y suis pas arrivé. Alors peut-être que beamer c'est plus facile ?


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Décembre 2004)

Avec TexShop, je n'ai pas su faire fonctionner correctement la prévisu . Cependant, la compil fonctionne. Du coup, le manque de prévisu ne m'a pas géné du tout.

Attention, il faut d'abord s'assurer que tout fonctionne en ligne de commande. Voici le type de shell que j'utilise pour générer mes documents:#!/bin/sh
latex mondoc
dvips -t landscape -Ppdf -G0 mondoc.dvi -o mondoc.ps
ps2pdf -dPDFsettings=/prepress mondoc.ps mondoc.pdf 
open mondoc.pdf​Il a également fallu que j'installe Ghostscript. Pour ce, j'ai utilisé FinkCommander.


----------



## Niels Wotan (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour Prosper, après installation dans le dossier ~Library/texmf/tex/latex tout se passe très bien avec Texshop pour peu due l'on choisisse Tex + Ghostscript pour la compilation.

On ne peut voir les animations qu'avec Acrobat, Aperçu ne donne qu'un ... aperçu du document final

Avec Beamer c'est plus simple puisque la compilation se fait avec pdflatex (donc rien a changer dans les préférences ou pas de menu à farfouiller dans Texshop)
Cependant, l'approche est différente et le code est moins agréable que sous prosper. On y gagne cependant en fonctionnalité avec beaucoup plus d'effets dynamiques, plus de formats d'images supportés (pas que .eps)  mais je le trouve pauvre en thèmes contrairement à prosper.


----------



## macaml (18 Janvier 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Quelq'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment faire _fonctionner_ les effets de transition avec Prosper en LaTeX ?



il faut un soft qui les gèrent, prend acrobat reader c'est nickel


----------

